# Mandala Seeds Krystalica



## Growinfo2323 (Apr 27, 2012)

Hello all,

I'm thinking about buying some Krystalica and was wondering if anyone has grown or smoked it, and could give me a report.


----------



## SensiStarFan (Apr 28, 2012)

can't give you any info yet, I just ordered some a few days ago 

  A lot of people here love Satori which is a closely related strain.  From reading the description of both you can't go wrong with either.  A lot of people here love Mandala.


-SSF


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Apr 28, 2012)

I have not tried Krystalica, but have tried several other Mandala strains.  I have been pleased with all.  I think someone else here is talking about growing some Krystalica....I'll see if I can remember who.


----------

